# Anxious To Code in Memphis, TN



## shgladney (Aug 20, 2008)

So very eager to start coding. I am transitioning from placing computer hardware warranty claims as a warranty administrator, service coordinator/dispatcher to insurance billing and medical coding as a medical biller and coder.  I am proficient in MS Word, Excel, Outlook, and Power Point and look to obtain my MOS certification soon.  I have over 15 years of customer service experience and have worked with numerous ticket systems/ proprietary software programs.  I am ready to work and look forward to this new and challenging career in healthcare.


----------



## veggiecow (Aug 29, 2008)

*question*

Hello! I am not an employer, but I might have an idea on where you can start in order to gain experience. Do you have ANY work history in a medical office,hospital, etc? Or are you transitioning over to the medical field and looking for your first job in the field? My suggestion would be to contact the temp agencies around town. They usually have medical billing positions open and you can work for them to gain experience and knowledge.


----------

